# Pig pic



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is pig I shot a couple of weeks ago, just getting around to loading the pics up. Cold wet rainy night. Ten yard shot, right behind the shoulder and low, died in sight. The perfect size to just fit in a Hog Coffin (large ice chest).


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Way to go there Chunky. Nice piggie for the pit. 

I wished I could have drawn back on a few last weekend, but they were holding tight up in the thickest stuff. Thought they were anyway, the standby reached up through it and make the connections.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice, kinda looks like a PWR with that snout, I've shot plenty hogs, only one went down in sight BUT it was spine shot, seems as if the others keep the one hit, up and running till it just it expired....WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

RWR = Piney Wood Rooter ???

I don't know how many hogs I have shot with my bow...maybe a couple of hundred. I would bet that not more than 5 or 6 have died in sight. This one did run until she expired....50 or 60 yards.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Correct on the PWR, on my bow stands if I can see 50yrds >>its a long ways. Even if I could see farther I don't think they do the 'drunk walk' as a deer does, seems its WFO till they fall or thats what it sounds like...WW


----------



## woodsman08 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice pig. Out of curiosity, what kind of broadhead were you using? (I can't quite make it out in the pic)


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Chunky said:


> RWR = Piney Wood Rooter ???
> 
> I don't know how many hogs I have shot with my bow...maybe a couple of hundred. I would bet that not more than 5 or 6 have died in sight. This one did run until she expired....50 or 60 yards.


Well you got to get ya a new fangled bow there with the wheelee thingys on the ends instead of that old ***** lookin thing you got there.

You know my bud has the same issues. I have shot well three with my bow, and two dropped within 30yds the other was probably about that, but the arrow smelled bad enough for me not to go looking for him. Don't know what to say, about them running. I told him he needed to learn how to shoot better, but obviously you got a handle on that part of it.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

kool


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

congrats on the piggy


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks guys,

Wheelie bows are way to complicated for a simple man like me.

That broadhead is a Zwickey. I shoot mostly two blade heads like that and Magnus. You can use them over and over and just resharpen with a file. I also shoot snuffers and woodsmans when using 3-blade heads.


----------

